# Neuer Monitor steht an...



## Flex (25. April 2008)

Seit 6 Jahren habe ich meinen schönen 19" LG CRT und war immer zufrieden mit ihm...
Nur hat er bereits vor einem Jahr angefangen mich im Stich zu lassen und wurde immer dunkler... Dies lässt sich mittlerweile auch nicht mehr mit Tools bzw. Grafikkartentreibern verschönern lassen... 
Momentan entspricht Weiß eher einem schmutzigen Grau... Manchmal flackert dann aber nochmal seine alte Leistung herauf und die Helligkeit verbrennt mir die Augen.

Also muss ein Neuer her...
LG L225WT

Der fiel mir ins Auge... Meinungen? Kommentare? Anregungen? Morddrohungen?
Ich bin für alles offen.

Falls jemand Alternativen hat, bitte beachten:
Ja, ich möchte 22". Ja, TFT.
Der preisliche Rahmen sollte 240€ nicht überschreiten... Denn ich bin nur ein armer Azubi im sozialen Bereich


----------



## ink (25. April 2008)

Moin
Ich hatte auch mal gesucht und wenn
es nicht unbedingt der LG sein muss 

Bei unter 5ms Reaktionszeit:
http://shop.vv-computer.de/shop/article/421338?referer=schottenland.de
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/pro...fcampaign_id=fefac152595e393839ff16868a4cbc22

Bei 5ms:
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php?mfinfo=0024108
http://www.planet4one.de/planet/wbc.php?sid=3673929c7b34&pid=37117&tpl=produktdetail.html

Allesamt billiger, besonders der Hannspree hats mir angetan, den werde ich mir
zumindest auf meinen Schreibtisch stellen =)


----------



## Flex (25. April 2008)

Einige Punkte:
- Der höhere Stromverbrauch (ja, da bin ich knausrig)
- mit LG hab ich sehr gute Erfahrungen in den letzten 10 Jahren gemacht
- LG bietet 36 Monate Vor-Ort-Garantie (gut hat der Asus auch, bei Hannspree keine Angabe?!)
- Asus und Hannspree bringen Lautsprecher mit sich -> Gar nicht gerne
- Keiner der anderen bringt HDCP Unterstützung mit (Asus nein, Hannspree ja)

Acer hab ich eine persönliche Abneigung gegen, aufgrund von Notebookerfahrungen... Ich mag das Logo nicht mehr sehen. 

Und ja, ich bin gerne kleinlich


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (25. April 2008)

Hi

Habe seit ca. einem Jahr den Samsung Syncmaster 226BW und bin vollkommen zufrieden:

Schnelle Reaktionszeiten, super Farben und ein Hammer Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis.
Von der Ergonomie her nicht der Brüller aber mehr kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht erwarten für den Preis.

HDCP -> Ja
Lautsprecher -> Nein


Seit ein paar Monaten hat ihn auch ein Kollege von mir und er hatte bisher auch nichts zu motzen


----------



## Flex (25. April 2008)

Doofe runde Ecken 
Sieht aber sonst fesch aus. Bietet aber jetzt nicht viel mehr als der LG, was die 40€ mehr rechtfertigt. 

Das einzige was wirklich cool ist, ist die 3 Jahre Vor-Ort-Garantie mit Leihgerät 

Aber danke euch Beiden für die Tipps.


----------

